# Guess Species



## truemadman (Mar 19, 2009)

Dear all,

Guess what might this be? It's a speceis! :evil:

Have fun!


----------



## Roy (Mar 20, 2009)

Supardii maybe


----------



## truemadman (Mar 20, 2009)

Roy said:


> Supardii maybe



Nop! It's not :evil:


----------



## abneonebulosa (Mar 20, 2009)

parishii?


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 20, 2009)

Paph. gigantifolium.

Ramon


----------



## Scooby5757 (Mar 20, 2009)

Ill put in randsii to cover the oddballs.


----------



## Roy (Mar 20, 2009)

rdlsreno said:


> Paph. gigantifolium.
> 
> Ramon



Since supardii was ruled out it has to be as Ramon said, gigantifolium.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 20, 2009)

rdlsreno said:


> Paph. gigantifolium.
> 
> Ramon


I agree too.


----------



## bench72 (Mar 20, 2009)

how bout a Paph ooii?


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 20, 2009)

is it just from the camera angle or are some buds significantly larger than others?

i ain't got no idea what it is...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2009)

Stupid system admins won't let me open a larger photo!
So I guess besseae! :crazy:


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 20, 2009)

Paph. micranthum??

Robert


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 20, 2009)

Robert! it has 5 buds on one stem.


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 20, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Robert! it has 5 buds on one stem.



I know, I was just kidding....I have absolutely no idea, except for the species mentioned what it can be....

Robert


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2009)

It looks to have a bit of fuzz on the bracts, which are stripped too. Looks a bit like a pale variety of philippinense to me.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Robert! it has 5 buds on one stem.



So what?! Didn't you see their liemianum!!?? Who says nuclear waste has no benefits!!


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 20, 2009)

bench72 said:


> how bout a Paph ooii?



I also guess ooii.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 20, 2009)

I also say ooii............


----------



## Roy (Mar 20, 2009)

I was thinking of ooii but if it is the photo has been greatly cropped because of the length of spike on ooii.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 20, 2009)

I can't see the bigger pic either??? 

-Ernie


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 21, 2009)

Crap its huge photo!
paph philippinense var. microwave


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 21, 2009)

OK Fren, What are you doing putting this huge *BLACK SCREEN* of nothing on here! Don't you micro dot!!?:rollhappy::rollhappy:That is one strange spike!


----------



## Clark (Mar 22, 2009)

Truemadman has 48 posts since the middle of '06. When do we get a
yes or no?


----------



## Elena (Mar 22, 2009)

I this better?






I've no idea what it is.


----------



## truemadman (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for showing interest!

ONE of you got it right!:clap:

It is NOT a species from Indonesia nor Malaysia. From what was said, this species would have a very high flowers count per spike in very good condition, could get up to well over 10 flowers per spike.

What could it be???:evil:


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 22, 2009)

in that case, i'm gonna guess randsii too


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 22, 2009)

that large picture is so large I can see into the open stomates!


----------



## Roy (Mar 22, 2009)

likespaphs said:


> in that case, i'm gonna guess randsii too



randsii has been suggested 3 times with no luck or conformation.

If its not what has been suggested then it must be a new species or a freak flowering of something.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2009)

Gianourmous photo!!


----------



## Rick (Mar 22, 2009)

truemadman said:


> Thanks for showing interest!
> 
> ONE of you got it right!:clap:
> 
> ...



You are a true madman if ONE of us got it right and you are still not telling us.:sob:

The only 2 multi's that I am aware of that have floral counts exceeding 10 flowers is randsii and kolopakingii. Kolo's don't have fuzzy flowers, and being from Borneo probably also count as Not a species from Indonesia/Malaysia. Leaving the Philippines. This leaves randsii and philipinnense as possibilities,
but no variety of phili gets the flower count of a randsii.

We've only seen a couple of randsii on this forum, so it would be awesome to see one now.:clap:


----------



## emydura (Mar 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> You are a true madman if ONE of us got it right and you are still not telling us.:sob:
> 
> The only 2 multi's that I am aware of that have floral counts exceeding 10 flowers is randsii and kolopakingii. Kolo's don't have fuzzy flowers, and being from Borneo probably also count as Not a species from Indonesia/Malaysia. Leaving the Philippines. This leaves randsii and philipinnense as possibilities,
> but no variety of phili gets the flower count of a randsii.
> ...



What about intaniae? Although there is some debate as to whether this is a legitimate species or a hybrid.

David


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 23, 2009)

truemadman said:


> Thanks for showing interest!
> ONE of you got it right!:clap: :evil:


GAME OVER!!! The fun has been lost, how long are you going to drag this out?
I'm with Rick - your screen name fits!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 23, 2009)

Roy said:


> randsii has been suggested 3 times with no luck or conformation.....




(psst. count againoke


hmmm... i wish i knew parishii better to know whether or not it's that...
i dig on parishii. anyone know if it's hard to grow and bloom?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow this guy is really a sadist!! :evil:


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 23, 2009)

Just to make everyone squirm a bit more, I would encourage truemadman not to reveal the answer and just post a photo of the plant in flower!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 23, 2009)

Look Eric - now we have a second one!


----------



## Clark (Mar 23, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 23, 2009)

likespaphs said:


> in that case, i'm gonna guess randsii too



I agree!!! It comes from the Philippines!

I got this picture from the internet showing I think 7 flowers on one spike.

Ramon


----------



## truemadman (Mar 23, 2009)

kentuckiense said:


> Just to make everyone squirm a bit more, I would encourage truemadman not to reveal the answer and just post a photo of the plant in flower!



Well, thanks for the suggestion :evil:

And here is the pic of the flower! Actaully, I was waiting for this to open, sorry for taking too long for some of you.....oke:


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 23, 2009)

It's good to know that _someone_ grows randsii successfully.


----------



## Paul (Mar 24, 2009)

Well done, randsii is said to be hard to grow (I don't know if it's true)

How long does it take to bloom one from flask? (a friend told me 12-15 years and he has bloomed sand, roths & others in 3 years oke: )


----------



## bench72 (Mar 24, 2009)

beautiful and thanks for the confirmation of what the plant is.... 

12-15 years from flask??? hmm, guess that's 6 months less i have to wait then :/


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you have any culture tips for growing randsii Truemadman? What part of the world do you grow your randsii in, anyway??


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2009)

12-15 years, Oh you slay me!!! :rollhappy: 
Thanx for the close up. Good job!


----------



## Rick (Mar 24, 2009)

likespaphs said:


> (psst. count againoke
> 
> 
> hmmm... i wish i knew parishii better to know whether or not it's that...
> i dig on parishii. anyone know if it's hard to grow and bloom?



Parrishii is a pardopetalum from Burma. Sometimes they can hit some big floral counts too. The buds have that "parrot head" look like lowii and dianthum, in fact it will look just about like a fuzzy stemmed dianthum.

Growth and blooming is not that hard for parrishii, but supposedly a bit slow. It likes lower light than the other pardopetalums. It's supposed to be very hard to get good seed and germination, which is probably one of the reasons you don't see many around.


----------



## truemadman (Mar 25, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Do you have any culture tips for growing randsii Truemadman? What part of the world do you grow your randsii in, anyway??




I keep them rather wet all year round. Upper 20C during the day, upper teen at night. Very low light, less light than what you would keep paph parishii. And I think this speices, just like roth, is cool induced to produce spike. Hope this helps.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 25, 2009)

truemadman said:


> I keep them rather wet all year round. Upper 20C during the day, upper teen at night. Very low light, less light than what you would keep paph parishii. And I think this speices, just like roth, is cool induced to produce spike. Hope this helps.


This is good to know. I have a plant that I bought off of ebay, maybe 8 years ago. Three growths but has never bloomed and I'm really wondering if it is in fact randsii. I've searched the internet looking for good foliage shots but haven't seen anything that I can compare to my plant. Can you post a few plant shots here for us to see? 
The plant I have, has a NS of ~14 inches with somewhat pointed leaf tips rather then rounded. The leaf color is on the light green without mottling. Does this sound anything like yours? I can post a pic of mine here if that would help.


----------



## Lance Birk (Mar 25, 2009)

P. randsii should be grown just like P. philippinense, only hotter and with more light. They are fast growers and should bloom 3-5 years from seed...... given lots of light, humidity, air and water. Need excellent drainage. (Young seedlings need Phalaenopsis light for 1st 18-24 months).

P. randsii is easy to tell from others, it has a thin, light yellow margin around their wide leaves.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks Lance. So what I have is a "lemon" not a randsii! Dang ebayers!oke:


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 25, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Thanks Lance. So what I have is a "lemon" not a randsii! Dang ebayers!oke:


  Oh bummer! after all this time & still not knowing what it might be!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, all these hints sure would be nice in the paph culture tip thread!


----------

